# Minimum size



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought a minimum sized hutch for 1 rabbit was 6x2x2 and a run of5x something  I ask as I started to follow a rescue somewhere in the mainland and have been making donations when I can but I just noticed they said a minimum sized hutch is 5x2x2 and run ... 5x3ft run. I wanted to ask here if these sizes are ok? If I were to continue to donate I want to make sure they are ok.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the minimum size for 2 medium sized rabbits is 6x2x2 with attached 6x4x2 run


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Lil mis. I am not sure what to do. She definitely said the measurements I stated. Perhaps the hutch type size was a typo and she typed 5 instead of 6 but the run size was out much more. How could a rescue state different specifications that what it should be?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have also heard of organisations rehoming rabbits to 5ft hutches. 

To be honest tho my gut feeling is over all run around space thats preferably permanent is the greatest factor. I wouldnt want any rabbit even a single to have a space smaller than 6ft x 4ft to easily run, jump and twist in as they please. 

I would say a permanently attached hutch needs to be deep enough for the rabbit to turn freely in, lay down across the width, high enough for the rabbit not to touch the top, poo/litter tray in 1 corner, space for food bowel, water, and hay rack, space for movement to poo, drink and eat freely..... so 6ft


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

The requirements have actually changed recently to 6x2x2 hutch with a 6x8 run.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep it's now a 6x2x2ft hutch with a 6x8 run.
There are a few places around where I am that expect even bigger than that which is great for the bunnies


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Is this hutch okay? 4ft = 50" x 18" x 58"

Or is this also too small? I am very low on funds at the moment but need to get a new hutch.

Someone I know has this one and it's brand new - she bought it for her guineas but they decided to keep them in another hutch! She said I could have it at a discount.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

4ft is far too small I'm afraid, you can pick up playhouses on ebay quite cheap and then you just have to attach a run


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

who is saying a 6ft x 8ft run? my local rescue say 6ft x 6ft as a minimum for 2 and the same again if you have 4?

I've never seen a 6ft x 8ft run


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> who is saying a 6ft x 8ft run? my local rescue say 6ft x 6ft as a minimum for 2 and the same again if you have 4?
> 
> I've never seen a 6ft x 8ft run


RWFA Hutch is not enough campaign.


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn, I was hoping it'd be okay.

I know what I'm asking for for Christmas!


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was just looking at the hutches on this site where I got that from and they are all either 3ft, 4ft or 5ft....


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Unless you now someone who can make one, I bought all the materials from whicks and my dad built a huge place for mine...which she hardly ever uses but it's there at least lol, it' been there for years now and still strong/weather proof and warm


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Button79 said:


> I was just looking at the hutches on this site where I got that from and they are all either 3ft, 4ft or 5ft....


Sykes Rabbit Hutch & Run Combo - Happy Hutch Company

Check that site out, they do 6ft hutches you just have to choose your size at the bottom of the page


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

I would love someone to make one. Know a couple of people capable but it's too big to ask them to do. Would take a long time. Plus I would worry about it not being bunny proof.

My buns spend all day in the garden which is cool but obviously I want their hutch to be big enough too for night time..... for when they are bonded.... see how I put WHEN and not IF - I am being positive.

Cheers- will have a look at that link now....


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Button79 said:


> I would love someone to make one. Know a couple of people capable but it's too big to ask them to do. Would take a long time. Plus I would worry about it not being bunny proof.
> 
> My buns spend all day in the garden which is cool but obviously I want their hutch to be big enough too for night time..... for when they are bonded.... see how I put WHEN and not IF - I am being positive.
> 
> Cheers- will have a look at that link now....


It took my dad a couple of weeks but he did a really good job, if i'd have had to ask someone else i would have ended up paying a lot though so i know where you're coming from, and i would have been standing over them permanently just to make sure it was going to be safe where as my dad as most people know on here if they'e spoken to him is more than animal friendly so I could trust him to do a good job and know what he was doing, he even covered it completely back roof and sides with roofing felt to make double sure it was waterproof


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow that's amazing - your Dad sounds super!

I know if my Dad was still hear then I could ask him but I can't really ask anyone else.

I have been looking at hutches and I'm looking at about £270 when my boyfriends work contract ends in January and I'm only earning about £100 a week.

Don't worry - our buns go before everything else so we will find a way - it just may take a little longer to suss out. They aren't bonded yet so it's not an issue just yet but I want to be prepared.

They had a couple of meetings yesterday and so far so good! It made me cry twice because I've wanted to see them together for so long


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Had a thought - would I be better off.... and more importantly would it be safe, for me to buy a little garden shed for them. Put two hutches in there but with the doors open so that their hutch would be an actual shed?

These big hutches are £250plus and I remember my sister getting a great little shed for £100..... It would also be totally water and wind proof too. They get let out in the garden every day for a free roam as got the perfect garden for it.

What are peoples thoughts?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Button79 said:


> Had a thought - would I be better off.... and more importantly would it be safe, for me to buy a little garden shed for them. Put two hutches in there but with the doors open so that their hutch would be an actual shed?
> 
> These big hutches are £250plus and I remember my sister getting a great little shed for £100..... It would also be totally water and wind proof too. They get let out in the garden every day for a free roam as got the perfect garden for it.
> 
> What are peoples thoughts?


I prefer a shed over a hutch anyday.

I don't have a hutch at all! I have an 8x6 shed wth a dog kennel inside as their bed. They have full run of the shed all the time and have purpose built run permanently attached with daytime access.


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh brilliant! Maybe I should do that then! I know my sister had a build yourself shed which I could ask my boyfriends Dad to help us set up. The only problem is if we move...!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Yup sheds are fine, same as play houses


----------

